# DAC with integrated Amp for Carnegie Acustics Davanti speakers



## Tom U. (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello, 
a while ago I bought on a garage sale a set of Davanti speaker from Carnegie Acustics (sealed for $140)
My plan is to use them with an DAC/integrated Amp and a Laptop in my hobby room (about 250 square feet) for music listening. I have narrowed my search for a DAC with an integrsted Amp down to the following three ones:
-Nuforce DDA-100
-Peachtree iNova
I have read to the Ohm - Do your speaker and ... thread but hoenestly I am still unsure if the Amps of these devices would drive the speakers good enough.What are your thoughts on this or do you have any other recommendations for an DAC with an integrated amp inthe range up to $700.


----------



## Tom U. (Nov 30, 2013)

Spes Carnegie Acustics Davanti
Frequency Response: + 2 db -3db at 55 hz
Sensitivity: 87 db
Impedance: 8 ohms
Recommended Amp: 10 - 150 watts

Specs Peachtree INova
80 Watts per Channel <1% Distortion into 6 Ohms
ST MOSFET Amp Modules
Sigma Servo Internal Wiring Configuration

NuForce DDA-100
Power output: 75W x 2 (4 Ohm), 50W x 2 (8 Ohm)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think either one would be fine for bookshelf speakers in that small of a room. 

Walter at Underwood HiFi will make you a deal on one of those Peachtree amps. :T


----------

